# Sticky  Finding Stolen Dogs



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, Kimm. That's really useful if needed. Like you, I hope I won't have to use it though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will make this a sticky so it stays up at the top. It is good information


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great info. Wow, the reasons listed for people stealing dogs is creepy. I hope this never happens to anyone.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not all that crazy about the organization whose name is on this map, but they do provide a lot of information in one place. I just hope it's accurate!


http://www.hsus.org/web-files/PDF/ARI/Class_B_Dealers_Map_1.pdf


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Lambert is chipped with Home Again and I signed up to get the emails to alert me when a dog is lost in my area. My problem is they send me emails for dogs lost nowhere near me. I got one for a dog lost in Maine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great source for lost and found dobs*

A great source for Lost and Found Dogs, and possibly Stolen ones as well
is 
FIDOFINDER
http://www.fidofinder.com/


----------

